

Ask HN: Companies that make startup videos? - jlft

Does anyone know of services like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demogirl.com? Unfortunately DemoGirl seems to be inactive.
======
thomasmeagher
Sandwich video has done product videos for Slack, Coin, Airbnb, Square, etc.
[http://sandwichvideo.com](http://sandwichvideo.com)

------
chatmasta
Checkout fiverr.com, there are some good providers on there.

